# Who has a mountain Bike, show us what you got



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

What bike do you have?, full suspension or hardtail, show us what you got, heck road bikes are welcome too :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My two not been used for a bit


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Specialized Crosstrail disk 2014


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> My two not been used for a bit


What are they?  
I'm trying to decide on a full suspension bike


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

TomBorehamUK said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > My two not been used for a bit
> ...


Cannondale SuperV (Carbon ?) full sus (from 1996-2002 sometime) and a F2000SL - nice bikes [smiley=dude.gif]

My stable - 
1996 Gary Fisher Montare - commuting hack.








1997 Specialized FSR Comp - weekend warrior (with a few updated bits.)
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewto ... 6&t=150822








1997 Klien Pulse Pro - my current project do-upper. Nice and light.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nothing flashy here but excellent for what we need them for..

Mine









and the missus's


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Have three! A Whyte Stirling fast commuter 2013. A Whyte 901 hardtail 2014. And a retro Orange original nickel p7 1990 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Nearly Cannondale SuperV S3000 just before the carbon came out and F2000SL you even got the dates right


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked at 'Dale Ravens as a full-sus purchase, but didn't like the plasticky 'ring' of stones hitting the carbon, so stuck with ali and the FSR. 
Super nice bikes the 'Dales - always very smooth finishing to the welds.

You might like http://www.vintagecannondale.com/


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I've currently got a Klein pulse pro, fast bike and great for what I use it for currently (not much :lol but now looking to upgrade to a full suss, I'll have to put a pic up when I get home


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

My old S-works M5. Getting a bit like Triggers broom!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'97 GT Zaskar in Frost Red Anodised.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is mine FSR Elite Modded of course, Chris King, XTR, Hope



And Jeanettes bought when I worked from home again all top of the range XT, Mavic wheels adjustable suspension the whole lot

Neither get any use TBH would sell for the right price&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

robokn said:


> Here is mine FSR Elite Modded of course, Chris King, XTR, Hope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I like the FSR elite, but probably out of my price range.....oooor is it? :wink: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't know till you make an offer


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

robokn said:


> Don't know till you make an offer


I wouldn't like to insult you  I'm looking for a sub £1000 bike [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought roddy would have posted by now, he's into it I believe. He did a mountain biking trip over in Spain, last year I think it was.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I've got a hybrid love it


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Guzi said:


> I've got a hybrid love it


 Guzi Change those tyres to continental Gatoskins and see how much faster you go! :wink:


----------



## Scrappy600 (Jul 19, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster, considering buying a tt but not an owner yet, but this thread definitely applies to me!

My dh rig, Ktm rachet


My enduro/am rig, specialized pitch fsr comp


And my road bike, Planet X rt58


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> I thought roddy would have posted by now, he's into it I believe. He did a mountain biking trip over in Spain, last year I think it was.


cheers Mullum,,,,,, ok i got three bikes, in order of qual,,, Santa Cruz Nomad , ( keep it at my place in Spain so dont get much use of it these days ),, Kona Coil Air, and last but not least my classic Gary Fisher sugar 3 ,, all lovely bikes,, sorry no photo easily available


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Basky funny enough I bought some 2 weeks ago! Those on the pic just came with the bike.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Guzi said:


> Basky funny enough I bought some 2 weeks ago! Those on the pic just came with the bike. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


Great choice of tyres and great rolling resistance  and mine even stood up to this and never let me down?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

'93 Zasker LE (well frame anyway).


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ian_W said:


> '93 Zasker LE (well frame anyway).


Which you're cleaning with Autoglym! - Now there's dedication to the cause...
________________________________________
I'm wondering if a few of you classic bike chaps might be interested in the *icon-o-classic* show for pre-1995 bikes in Warwick on September 14th 2014.

http://www.iconoclassic.org/registration/

Mine are too young for it, but I'm tempted to pop along for a look.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

IIRC I was fitting a new chain slap protector so was cleaning off the glue from the old one 

That said, it' had a good few polishes but needs some TLC at the minute


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Scott USA Comp Racing


----------



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is my Commencal Meta 5.5 with shiny green hope components which are rare, carbon bars, XTR cranks. Its not has much use lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tt8nmanc said:


> Here is my Commencal Meta 5.5 with shiny green hope components which are rare, carbon bars, XTR cranks. Its not has much use lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now thats a proper MTB,,,,,,,,,,,,, in my racing days ( :lol: ) i had a few friends who had them


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

My Kona Daug Deluxe&#8230;.She's getting on a bit now the old girl !


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

very similar to my Kona coilair


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone going to the Bike Show?

http://www.cycleshow.co.uk/


----------

